# €69K savings; no pension or property; where to invest?



## James1128 (10 Dec 2007)

Hi,

I have savings of €69k on deposit which is no good so I am going to PTSB today to open a 21 day notice account (max €25k). This will leave me with € 44k.

I don't have a pension or property at the moment. 

If you were in my position how would you invest the 44k?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2007)

*Re: Key Post: How much do I need to invest in shares ?*



James1128 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have savings of €69k on deposit which is no good so I am going to PTSB today to open a 21 day notice account (max €25k). This will leave me with € 44k.


What rate? Are you sure that there are not better (demand) deposit rates on offer? Have you checked the _Financial Best Buys _forum lists?


> I don't have a pension or property at the moment.
> 
> If you were in my position how would you invest the 44k?


Impossible to say without a lot more info about your overall financial and personal situation.


----------

